# Where to start with PPS



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

I have read everything I could find on PSP dosing and am still a little confused. I am ready to start dosing but am concerned about overdosing based on existing levels of nutrients in tank. For example if my nitrates are already at 20ppm do I need to be dosing KNO3 at all?

I have everything I need except a little direction to get started.

My setup is as follows:

29G 30W X 12D X 18H
30" Coralife 2 X 65CF--Photoperiod--1x65w on 9hrs--4hr burst with other 65w on
Flourite substrate
Fluval 405
Pressurized CO2
CO2 Drop Checker--4dkh solution--targeting 25-30ppm 

Plants

Echinodorus tenellus-Pygmy Chain Sword
Rotala rotundifolia
Marsilea quadrifolia-Four leaf clover
Anubias Nana
Water Sprite
Dwarf Hairgrass
Cabomba caroliniana
Java Fern
Java Fern Lace
Amazon Sword
Echinodorus ozelot
Cryptocoryne crispatula

Fish

2 Gouramis
20 Various Tetras
2 Ottos
Couple shrimp

Water Parameters

PH-7.2
NO3-20ppm
PO4-5ppm
5dKH
7dGH
CA-24ppm
MG-16ppm (if I calculated correctly)

Tank has been running about a month since addressing many many months of neglect. All plants have been added in last month except Anubias which has been growing in tank forever. No algae issues to speak of. Only some minor brown algae. Only ferts used have been Excel 5ml weekly and 2ml Flourish every 3rd day. Water changes 50% about every two weeks plus topping off for evaporation. (I'm lazy about water changes even though the way everything is setup its very easy for me.)

Plants have been doing ok but with no noticeable growth except for Cabomba which seems to be growing ok but not as quickly as it should.

If someone could give me some advice to get started with the ferts I would greatly appreciate it.

Sorry for the long post, just trying to get all the info in there. What did I miss?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Where to start with PSP*

Before making any decisions based on your test results, make sure you calibrate your test kits (test against a known concentration) to make sure they are giving you reliable numbers. Especially the NO3 and PO4 kits.

With 50% water changes every two weeks, no fertilizing of PO4 or NO3 and your current fish load, I would be surprised if your NO3 and PO4 levels are actually at 20mg/l and 5mg/l... unless you have high levels of NO3 and PO4 in your tap water.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Where to start with PSP*

Hi casper
You are on the right track. Surely there are some possible improvements you could do. For example, the reason why your plants are not growing as fast is your light timing. You have, if I understand correctly, 2.5 hour 2.25 Wpg, followed by 4 hours of 4.5 Wpg and then 2.5 hour of 2.25 Wpg. Plants react to the strongest light period which is only 4 hours in your day and the rest is mostly ignored. In other words, plants adjust their mechanism of photosynthesis to the strongest light intensity available, unable to utilize lower - shaded conditions. Just like people wearing sunglasses and then walking into a dark pub. 

My recommendation is to gradually, one hour weekly, change the period to 1 hour of 2.25 Wpg, followed by 7 hours of 4.5 Wpg and then 1 hour of 2.25 Wpg. You will experience NO3 and PO4 drop and faster plant growth. 

Did you test your tap NO3 and PO4? Even if you have some levels present you should still dose PPS-Pro as recommended because it may not be in plant usable form. 

Thank you
Edward


----------



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Where to start with PSP*

Thanks for the replies.



Laith said:


> Before making any decisions based on your test results, make sure you calibrate your test kits (test against a known concentration) to make sure they are giving you reliable numbers. Especially the NO3 and PO4 kits.


I'll do that this weekend. I knew I needed to do this but until tonight I couldn't find the directions. I have them bookmarked now.



Edward said:


> My recommendation is to gradually, one hour weekly, change the period to 1 hour of 2.25 Wpg, followed by 7 hours of 4.5 Wpg and then 1 hour of 2.25 Wpg. You will experience NO3 and PO4 drop and faster plant growth.
> 
> Did you test your tap NO3 and PO4? Even if you have some levels present you should still dose PPS-Pro as recommended because it may not be in plant usable form.


I'll try adjusting the lighting. My reason for keeping the lighting down is that from what I've read 4.5 wpg is a lot of light and would likely promote algae. I will take your advice and see what happens.

I did test my tap water:
0ppm NO3
1.0ppm PO4

This assumes that my tests are accurate. I will calibrate this weekend.

I did start dosing as recommended just this morning.

Maybe with a little help, persistence and luck I can actually get something to grow so that I can then start thinking about moving things around and getting a decent looking layout.


----------



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

I have been dosing as recommended for 2 weeks now and plants are growing very well. Thanks for your advice. 

I am starting to get some algae but continuing to dose as recommended. I have added a little Excel to help control the algae. I'll see if the algae goes away as the plants continue to grow.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
New aquariums always get algae, that's normal. 

You're Welcome,
Edward


----------

